
Aplette: a minimalist APL oriented toward scripting within a UNIX environment - kick
https://github.com/gregfjohnson/aplette
======
Bootvis
Does anyone have examples of use to share?

~~~
imglorp
The .inp files in the qa directory seem to be the only samples. The user guide
looks mostly reference.

Note to anyone posting a new language experiment: samples are critical!

[https://github.com/gregfjohnson/aplette/blob/master/qa/print...](https://github.com/gregfjohnson/aplette/blob/master/qa/printing.inp)

~~~
jetti
I would like to add that keeping samples up to date is important too. In the
early days there may be breaking changes, I should always be able to run the
samples with the latest version of the language and not get any errors or end
up with unexpected behavior.

------
gregfjohnson
Thanks for the feedback! I appreciate it. I will revisit the qa directory, and
also add a samples directory. I added an APL command that you may enjoy,
related to the issue of examples. ")font" will print a nicely formatted two-
column summary of all APL commands, together with the "APL touchtype font"
versions of those commands.

~~~
kick
Glad to see you're still around! Do you post your code anywhere these days?

~~~
gregfjohnson
I use github to post code, and also as a convenient way to copy work in
progress from machine to machine. I just updated
[https://github.com/gregfjohnson/rubik](https://github.com/gregfjohnson/rubik),
a fun javascript hack that supports interactive simulation and solving of 3x3
Rubik's cubes. (deployed at
[http://gregfjohnson.com/rubik](http://gregfjohnson.com/rubik))

